# Havanese Rescue Annual Banquet & Auction



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Please Cross post;

HRI is a financially donation dependent organization. Please help us by sending an item for our August 8th, 2013 Reception/Dinner/Silent Auction. Be sure to join us for a fabulous evening and bid on your must-have choices!

Need a few ideas???
Camera, video recorder, portable GPS, beds, crates, crate pads, blankets, quilts, books, car seats, strollers, safety harnesses, Sherpa bags, backpacks, toys, interactive toys, doggie puzzles, Treats made in the USA, stairs, ramps, bowls mats, specialty bowls for aggressive eaters and water bowls for gulpers, any grooming items, collars, leashes, harnesses, sweaters, jackets, art and frames, gift certificates, jewelry, on-line dog store gift certificates from HavToHavIt, ladies purses, yard flags, human items: Gift baskets
The sky is the limit!! Thank you in advance!!!!

QUESTIONS? 
Email Laurie Frangione at [email protected]

SHIPPING?
Ship donations directly to:
Sue Magan
1000 Apricot Street, Hoffman Estates, 
IL 60169-4940

www.havaneserescue.com


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Does the jewelry need to be dog themed? I make jewelry and was thinking of donating some pieces.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH - no =- not at all!! 

We love ALL kinds of jewelry!!! And human items as well!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump::bump::bump:

Please keep Havanese Rescue in mind when shopping and finding those great deals! Pick up one for yourself, and one to donate to Rescue. 

When you are going to pet fairs, and dog shows, ask vendors if they are willing to donate to our cause!!! 

We want to make this the best year ever for fundraising!!!!!

Please see Post#1 for the address to ship items to. 

Thanks - and the rescue pups thank you!!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Laurief said:


> :bump::bump::bump::bump:
> 
> Please keep Havanese Rescue in mind when shopping and finding those great deals! Pick up one for yourself, and one to donate to Rescue.
> 
> ...


Saw some good dog jackets on sale and it occurred to me, I'm not sure what size a hav would wear. Bama is a havapom so she is smaller than most havs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Ewokpup said:


> Saw some good dog jackets on sale and it occurred to me, I'm not sure what size a hav would wear. Bama is a havapom so she is smaller than most havs.


how big is she?


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Bama is 6 lbs., 8 inch neck aprox., 12 inch chest, and between 10 and 12 inches neck to tail. Although who knows how much of that is fluffy fur. ;-)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We are happy to accept donations of any size!! A lot of pup owners own other breeds as well as Havanese. I would say a medium or large if you are looking to get one to donate that would fit a Hav


----------



## JoyKM (Dec 26, 2012)

I would be happy to make a donation! It is a wonderful cause and a great way to introduce my leads to others. Thank you for asking! I will send two or three out to the address listed in the rescue forum.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you so much!!! Be sure to include you business card, with email address!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I was looking at HRI's online auction from last year to get a better idea as to what to donate. I'm a huge fan of flash sale sites like ruelala, ideeli and gilt, so I will be keeping my eye out for great items to donate. My craft studio is still a mess of boxes, so it might be a few weeks before I can start making items to donate. But so far I found an amazing deal on some dog coats so Bama and I have two dog fleece and a raincoat so far to donate. ;-)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

In just 2 months (Thursday, August 8th), the Havanese Rescue Inc. Reception is being held during the HCA National Specialty in Chicago! Before a delicious complimentary dinner (this event is completely underwritten so 100% of the income from the evening goes to our "rescue kids"), please enjoy your favorite beverage while browsing up and down the tables displaying the fabulous possibilities to bid on in our Silent Auction and/or drop some tickets in the boxes and take your chances on winning something you must take home!

The HRI Reception is the "do not miss" evening of the week!

Last minute donations can be shipped to:
Sue Magan, 1000 Apricot Street, Hoffman Estates, IL 60169-4940

Please check with your shipper to make sure items will arrive by August 2nd in the morning, and also email Sue at [email protected] so she'll know to watch out for them!

Can't wait for you to join us-see you on the 8th at 6:30 pm!

Most cordially,
Laurie Frangione
Nationals Banquet Chairperson

www.havaneserescue.com


----------

